# McDonald's Coupon



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

We should mail those out, or hand them out, or something.
:roflmao:


----------



## Pakhet (Oct 11, 2002)

n/t

lgp


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 11, 2002)

hehe... that could be a good karate advertisment...  make it look like a fast food coupon, remind people that fast food is bad for you, and then have it be a coupon for a free lesson to promote fitness.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *hehe... that could be a good karate advertisment...  make it look like a fast food coupon, remind people that fast food is bad for you, and then have it be a coupon for a free lesson to promote fitness. *



Good idea!  Are you in marketing?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 11, 2002)

yep.  I do brochures and websites and flyers (and coupons) for anyone who needs publicity (provided, of course, that they pay me, or have something that I want that they're willing to trade).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2002)

Isn't this a small in Texas?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 11, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Miyu (Oct 11, 2002)

<THID> Kaith, darlingheart...you have WAAAAAAAAAAAYYY too much time on your hands....(BTW, think I should quit karate now? If I get my black belt, won't I be obligated to gain 200 pounds?)  :shrug:


----------



## MinnieMin (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Isn't this a small in Texas?   *



YeeeeeeeHa!!! That's the Texas size you are talkin' about.
Do I sound like a truth texans?


----------



## Miyu (Oct 12, 2002)

I lived in TX for a year...the McD's there had a "Humongous Size" - 42 ounce cup for drink and a 42 oz cup for fries.... x_x


----------



## Seig (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JadeDragon _
> 
> *<THID> Kaith, darlingheart...you have WAAAAAAAAAAAYYY too much time on your hands....(BTW, think I should quit karate now? If I get my black belt, won't I be obligated to gain 200 pounds?)  :shrug: *


That happens when you shift from active to administrative.  The trick is to remain active while you administer.


----------



## Miyu (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *That happens when you shift from active to administrative.  The trick is to remain active while you administer. *



Im very good at being administrative <cough>. 9_9 I administrate at the computer...on the bed...by the TV  In fact, I intend to be adminstrative at the theatre to-morrow...

Hmm 3 am...yeah, that explains this post ...gotta stop drinking the coke after midnight v_v*


----------



## Seig (Oct 12, 2002)

My favorite thing to administer is beatings to my upper belts, but unfortunately, a school runs on more than instruction....


----------

